# .22LR Ammo



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm fixin' to get my oldest through Hunter Education early next year and looking to take him to the range a couple times before he does his shooting tests. I don't shoot much rimfire stuff so I've never needed to buy any. 

What I should be looking for in terms of a good buy nowadays...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$.06's a round is a "good buy" nowadays. Cabelas had plenty on the shelf last time there.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Like gdog said $.06/round is a good buy, but your going price these days is $.10/round. Cabelas had a bunch at the $.10/round price when I worked Saturday.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm seeing a couple options in the $0.085 to $0.09 per round range on Cabela's plus they've got free shipping on $49 orders valid on ammo... shipped right to my door that may be the way that I go.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It's truly unfortunate that we are having to pay 0.10/round for .22lr but I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles. Growing up the rate was around .04/round

If you only need a little bit, I'd be willing to donate 100 rounds or so to get your little one started.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Here....$.06's a round. Order it and have it shipped to the Cabelas for in-store pickup...no ship fee's.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...t=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&WTz_srn=SeeAllItems


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> It's truly unfortunate that we are having to pay 0.10/round for .22lr but I guess that's the way the cookie crumbles. Growing up the rate was around .04/round
> 
> If you only need a little bit, I'd be willing to donate 100 rounds or so to get your little one started.


No worries, I can pick some up... but thank you for the offer.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

gdog said:


> Here....$.06's a round. Order it and have it shipped to the Cabelas for in-store pickup...no ship fee's.
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/shoo...t=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&WTz_srn=SeeAllItems


I also found these at Sportsman's and they are copper plated for $0.075 a round... http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...l/Rimfire-Ammunition/prod9999006007/cat100113

Is there a benefit to the copper plated over the lead round nose bullets? I seem to remember a thread a while back that mentioned copper plated made clean up easier...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Non-plated bullets use wax as a lubricant to avoid fouling, though they probably foul the barrel a little more than plated anyway. The main thing though is that the wax gets vaporized, which then gets into the gas chamber in a semiautomatic and causes more buildup in the parts it comes in contact with. I wouldn't be surprised if the powder in a cheapo nonplated round causes more corrosion too.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

More....

http://http://www.cabelas.com/product/shooting/ammunition/rimfire-ammunition%7C/pc/104792580/c/104691780/sc/104536080/remington-reg-22-lr-rimfire-ammunition/734676.uts?dest=%2Fproduct%2Fshooting%2Fammunition%2Frimfire-ammunition%257C%2Fpc%2F104792580%2Fc%2F104691780%2Fsc%2F104536080%2Fremington-reg-22-lr-rimfire-ammunition%2F734676.uts%3F&redirectURL=%2Fproduct%2Fshooting%2Fammunition%2Frimfire-ammunition%257C%2Fpc%2F104792580%2Fc%2F104691780%2Fsc%2F104536080%2Fremington-reg-22-lr-rimfire-ammunition%2F734676.uts%3F


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

$.06's...get it shipped to store so you don't pay shipping....

http://www.cabelas.com/product/shooting/ammunition/rimfire-ammunition%7C/pc/104792580/c/104691780/sc/104536080/federal-22-lr-value-pack/1281984.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/shooting-ammunition-rimfire-ammunition/_/N-1100192/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104536080??WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&WTz_srn=SeeAllItems&avad=138351_fd6d2a1b&WT.mc_id=al35987&Subid1=SID&subacctid=35987&subacctname=35987&adname=Custom+Link&adtype=cl&adid=NA&utm_medium=AFF&utm_source=35987&rid=12&WT.tsrc=AFF


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> Non-plated bullets use wax as a lubricant to avoid fouling, though they probably foul the barrel a little more than plated anyway. The main thing though is that the wax gets vaporized, which then gets into the gas chamber in a semiautomatic and causes more buildup in the parts it comes in contact with. I wouldn't be surprised if the powder in a cheapo nonplated round causes more corrosion too.


All 22 LR uses a wax lubricant. Rimfire benchrest shooters call the residue left in the barrel "seasoning". Peak accuracy is most likely after the barrel has been seasoned with a box or two. High end target ammo is all non-plated. Semi-auto 22s use a blow-back action, no "gas chamber" involved. There are a lot of myths and misconseptions about shooting rimfires. They are not the same as centerfires.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> All 22 LR uses a wax lubricant.


Even Blazer? That stuff is so cheap I dont think they even use wax. Its nasty, dirty and forces a shooter to clean every 50 rounds. I hate that stuff.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There's a guy on KSL.com selling bricks of 500 winchester .22LR for only $100 per brick, get em while you still can. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Even Blazer? That stuff is so cheap I dont think they even use wax. Its nasty, dirty and forces a shooter to clean every 50 rounds. I hate that stuff.
> 
> -DallanC


There are a bunch of guys on Rimfire Central that swear by that stuff. I shoot mostly CCI SV in my CZs.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's the Winchester non-jacketed HPs that I can't stand. 

That crap misfeeds all the time in my rifles because the lead is too soft and easily becomes misshapen. 

It won't even cycle through my MK-II. So I am slowly burning through it in my Single Six as a result.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Even Blazer? That stuff is so cheap I dont think they even use wax. Its nasty, dirty and forces a shooter to clean every 50 rounds. I hate that stuff.
> 
> -DallanC


We're had to cancel all of our Blazer 22lr ammo orders with Federal. Suppose to be canceled production. I was upset I like that stuff it shoots ok for being so cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Cal Ranch in Farr West has plenty 22 LR ammo


----------

